# New E-Juice giving me a major head rush



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Morning all. 

Maybe its a dumb question but hopefully someone can help me. 

I bought two juice from Juice Head over the weekend. The flavour is amazing but I am getting a major head rush from them.

I always vape 3mg ejuices. Non of my other juices is doing this except these one. 

Any idea why this can be? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/10/18)

Lets see some pics of the juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTRiaan (29/10/18)

@HvNDhF , is it possible that you are enjoying them so much that you are chain vaping?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

I dont have photos on me now. 

And no, I rewicked juiced it up and after 3 drags it felt like I was as high as a kite. 

Didnt vape for an hour after that. Tried again and same thing....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/18)

You're not alone @HvNDhF, I'm getting the same reaction from those juices.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> You're not alone @HvNDhF, I'm getting the same reaction from those juices.



I thought its....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> I thought its....
> 
> View attachment 149893


Haha, that's a totally different buzz. There are a bunch of puns in that tagline which has been there since my 18mg days, I also work with machines that make that sound

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

It is very weird.

Have not had this BUZZZZZ from many other brands.

Can it maybe be a different nic or something they might use?


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/18)

HvNDhF said:


> It is very weird.
> 
> Have not had this BUZZZZZ from many other brands.
> 
> Can it maybe be a different nic or something they might use?


I don't know if I'd call this a buzz, it's like instant fatigue, my chest closes up with this stuff too. When it first happened I went over the label looking for any sign of nic salts being used but it doesn't mention anything. I'll see if I can get more information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

@BumbleBee you are absolutely accurate in saying that.

I had such a head rush that I went pale, everyone thought I was going to pass out.....

And it is such a nice tasting juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> You're not alone @HvNDhF, I'm getting the same reaction from those juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

HvNDhF said:


> @BumbleBee you are absolutely accurate in saying that.
> 
> I had such a head rush that I went pale, everyone thought I was going to pass out.....
> 
> And it is such a nice tasting juice.



I would refrain from using it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rafique (29/10/18)

In general does anyone think that vaping makes them tired or fatigue after a while.

I spoke to a few people that say it does that to them as well, I think it may be related to chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Rafique said:


> In general does anyone think that vaping makes them tired or fatigue after a while.
> 
> I spoke to a few people that say it does that to them as well, I think it may be related to chain vaping.




I have personally never experienced that.

And I sometimes do vape more that usual when Im going out or whatever with friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Rafique said:


> In general does anyone think that vaping makes them tired or fatigue after a while.
> 
> I spoke to a few people that say it does that to them as well, I think it may be related to chain vaping.


I chain vape, no issues. Except for the odd cough or throat tickle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I chain vape, no issues. Except for the odd *cough or throat tickle.*




Problem solved @RainstormZA . You can thank me later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Problem solved @RainstormZA . You can thank me later.
> 
> View attachment 149920


Hahaha thanks, must I take orally or vape it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha thanks, must I take orally or vape it?



Oh dear. I forgot to mention it. Best taken in suppository form. Good luck.

Mix in equal parts to substance below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

Rafique said:


> In general does anyone think that vaping makes them tired or fatigue after a while.
> 
> I spoke to a few people that say it does that to them as well, I think it may be related to chain vaping.



I chain-vape and I've never experienced any fatigue - and I vape a lot of different juices, some 3mg, some 6mg and nic salts as well of between 20 - 35mg. Never had any bad experiences I haven't tried those juices mentioned above though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

HvNDhF Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Jag2018 (29/10/18)

You are having an adverse reaction to a substance that you are consuming/vaping. Obviously.

Why would you continue?

If you drank/ate something that made you feel ill, would you continue consuming it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> You are having an adverse reaction to a substance that you are consuming/vaping. Obviously.
> 
> Why would you continue?
> 
> If you drank/ate something that made you feel ill, would you continue consuming it?


Didnt say I was going to continue using it. Was merely asking if anyone experienced the same on previous occasions and what the possible causes can be....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

Hi @HvNDhF

I have only felt queasy and gotten a nic overdose from vaping too strong a liquid in a device that's too powerful.
This happens when its around 18-24mg

I've never gotten that feeling from a 3mg juice though.

Just another thing - make sure you are drinking enough water. That helps quite a bit to ease things up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jag2018 (29/10/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Didnt say I was going to continue using it. Was merely asking if anyone experienced the same on previous occasions and what the possible causes can be....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Be safe. 
Always remember that very few juices contain just 4 pure ingredients. (VG/PG/Nic/Flavour)

If it doesn't feel right, it most probably isn't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

@Silver It was quite weird. But I definately drink enough water. Made that mistake once. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> Be safe.
> Always remember that very few juices contain just 4 pure ingredients. (VG/PG/Nic/Flavour)
> 
> If it doesn't feel right, it most probably isn't.


Agree. Because it is not some juice from a garage made somewhere. Its a good company. But thats ok. More other juices to vape on....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/18)

HvNDhF said:


> @Silver It was quite weird. But I definately drink enough water. Made that mistake once. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Maybe it was an odd batch of juice with much higher nic
Mistakes can happen

Was it called Vape Head juice? Is it a local or international juice?


----------



## Jag2018 (29/10/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Agree. Because it is not some juice from a garage made somewhere. Its a good company. But thats ok. More other juices to vape on....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Even good companies make errors on mixing batches. They have little or no internal quality controls. 
Also they have no control over storage conditions either after they distribute.

Maybe see if someone else has the same liquid and have a taste test.

Effects that you are describing sound exactly like a nic overdose. 

Did you have any other symptoms?
I am asking because I have been mixing my own liquids for the last 2 years or so and I have had similar experiences while testing liquids/nic contents of other peoples mixes.


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Silver said:


> Maybe it was an odd batch of juice with much higher nic
> Mistakes can happen
> 
> Was it called Vape Head juice? Is it a local or international juice?


Juice Head. International

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> Even good companies make errors on mixing batches. They have little or no internal quality controls.
> Also they have no control over storage conditions either after they distribute.
> 
> Maybe see if someone else has the same liquid and have a taste test.
> ...


Not at all. No other symptoms

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

Maybe the type of nic they use???
With diy i experienced the same thing. different nic brand has different effects on me

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (29/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Maybe the type of nic they use???
> With diy i experienced the same thing. different nic brand has different effects on me
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Thought so as well.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha thanks, must I take orally or vape it?



HEY!!!!!!!!! You might just have hit on something here, @RainstormZA. 

Imagine a Strepsil which one could vape? Not to vape all the time - just to take a puff or two when that throat-tickling occurs. Make it a 50/50 VG/PG so that it can be vaped in a small, light mod, such as the EGO AIO ECO, which I use for nic salts. 

Don't forget my royalties.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

Hooked said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!! You might just have hit on something here, @RainstormZA.
> 
> Imagine a Strepsil which one could vape? Not to vape all the time - just to take a puff or two when that throat-tickling occurs. Make it a 50/50 VG/PG so that it can be vaped in a small, light mod, such as the EGO AIO ECO, which I use for nic salts.
> 
> Don't forget my royalties.


Now that's an idea. Bumblebee's Ice Queen does that for me but knowing you can't handle strong menthol, I'll figure something out with a lighter note using Spearmint. And of course I will mention you in the making.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HvNDhF (30/10/18)

Hi all. 

Very interesting

Tonight I tried a different flavour from the same company and no head rush......

Had a closer look at the bottle and the label states that its only to be sold in the USA.

Dont know if this mean something that is not allowed or whatever.... can someone maybe clarify


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> ...


Hi. Not sure why. It might be because they have stricter rules with regards to most things and especially chemical substances and Medicine (and people) entering and exiting the country
But now that you mentioned the head rush is gone with another flavor. Check if you not allergic to any concentrates . Might be your body telling you somethings not compatible

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (21/12/18)

HvNDhF

My curiosity finally got the better of me and I bought a bottle. I've experienced no side effects whatsoever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

